# Symmetrical Bald Spots



## maryas (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Guys

My 2 year old exotic shorthair male cat has 2 bald spots on his hind legs/paws. They increase/decrease in size but never go away. I don't see any redness or infection nor does it hurt him. See picture of the larger spot. Is this aggressive litter box? Wear and tear?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's kind of hard to tell from the pic where exactly that is on the leg. But since it's on both legs, I suspect it's on the "elbow"....if it is, it's normal "wear & tear", they tend to build up calluses there.


----------



## maryas (Aug 31, 2015)

doodlebug said:


> It's kind of hard to tell from the pic where exactly that is on the leg. But since it's on both legs, I suspect it's on the "elbow"....if it is, it's normal "wear & tear", they tend to build up calluses there.


I guess you could call it the elbows. better pictures below. I am glad to know that it's normal though! Pretty hard to get him to sit still for a picture!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't rule out ringworm, too. Probably should have a vet double check this.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah...that's a callus. I find it extremely unlikely that ringworm would appear in exactly the same spot on both legs.


----------



## maryas (Aug 31, 2015)

doodlebug said:


> Yeah...that's a callus. I find it extremely unlikely that ringworm would appear in exactly the same spot on both legs.


My cats are indoor cats...ringworms are transmitted through an infected animal, am I correct?

Plus there is no redness there.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like "wear and tear" to me....hair just rubbed off since it's on the hocks of both legs.


----------

